# 2"x72" Grinder In A Box Build (gib 2.0)



## gt40 (Sep 29, 2015)

I have always wanted a big grinder that can remove large amounts of steel quick.  They are really handy for grinding metal to fit for welding, knife making and general fabrication.   Years ago I got to play with a Burr king but the price always held me back.  Now there are a variety of options of so called "grinder in a box" kits that you generally add a tooling arm or two, motor and wheels and you have a functional machine.  I got the kit from Polar bear forge- never dwelt with them before but for $250 bucks, price was right.

The 1/2" thick steel plates arrived in a heavy crate via flat rate.  Basically these things are a bunch of 1/2 laser cut steel pieces that assemble into a 2x72 grinder with different attachments and wheels that can be put on it.  I got both a flat platen and giant 12" wheel to setup the machine.

Added a 3 hp inverter duty 3 phase motor with a Teco L510 vfd.

Here are a few pics:







Here is a short clip grinding 1/4" steel bar:






Thanks for looking...


----------



## Steve M (Sep 29, 2015)

Chunkier but somewhat similar design to the No Weld Belt Grinder plans available on line from  USA Knife Maker that I built.  Love it!


----------



## gt40 (Sep 29, 2015)

I just moved up to Washington state and my mill got destroyed by the shipping company.  I am still setting up the new shop so am limited on what I can do right now.  I only had to drill a couple of holes with this design and no cutting steel so I just went with a kit vs building my own from scratch...


----------



## Benny (Sep 29, 2015)

Very nice!You can really hog off the material really fast.


----------



## rwm (Sep 30, 2015)

Interesting design. Is that a lift gate gas spring (like a car) that they use for the tensioner? I wonder where they source that rubber covered wheel from? Looks like the rest is easily made. What would you consider the minimum HP to run this?
R


----------



## gt40 (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah, it is a 40 lb gas spring from mcmaster carr.  Really smooth...


----------



## rwm (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmmm...My brother has a CNC plasma table. Maybe a design of my own???
R


----------



## kennyv (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice ..things a monster 3hp motor wow!  guess that's why ya cant call it a sander can ya 
What type of disc belt grade / grit are ya using /
again nice work


----------

